

How It's Made: The Dropbox Web - brlewis
http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=81

======
utsmokingaces
Would be nice to know what technologies Dropbox is using.

~~~
brown9-2
Might find some details here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=801503>

------
zacharypinter
Nice to see some new activity on the dropbox blog. I'm looking forward to
downloading their iPhone app.

